# Glad to be done with the free services.



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I will be taking my little diesel elsewhere for service from now forward. Seems Chevrolet still can't get the service right. Every time I go to check the car in I get a run around that they know more than you do about the car.WRONG. I tell them it needs Dexos 2 oil and they will tell you they have been using it for years even though its only been here for this car only. Dexos 1 has been here for years. But the real burger is I say top of DEF fluid its part of the service. First one I walked them through the whole thing and I give them a benefit of doubt because the car is new to the market. 2nd service had the parts guy top it off because it wasn't done. There Idea of topping off fluids is windshield washer fluid only. 3rd service I topped it off at truckstop. This service I asked before the car was to go to the back top off DEF fluid. I was told the standard answer our techs know what to do. I'm sure they do but if it isn't on the work order there not going to do it. So Chevy either get your check in guys in line with this car or get a separate write up for it. And quit acting like your smarter than the customer because you check cars in for service. Well Im done with my rant I will move on. Just a shame the dealers are killing this car before it can take off.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problems. I haven't even had my first service yet and I have had the car for four months haha. Still at 3,XXX miles.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup seems like the old chevy mentally at the dealers. That's why I was turned off to gm and have been a mopar guy. Now I'm the market and I'm actually considering a gm and it seems it's the same story again. This is one of the reasons I haven't pulled the trigger on the cruze (I'm a ex 5 year b to a tech) and they act that the lube (d techs) are all the ****


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gator: Name the dealership?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Which dealer? There are some good dealers out there, and some poor ones.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been lucky to have great service from my dealership in Port Hope..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have to tell you son that the diesel engine has been around a long time before you or I .and dexopbloods 2 has been around a while inside of the European market . Think son ......


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

brian v said:


> I have to tell you son that the diesel engine has been around a long time before you or I .and dexopbloods 2 has been around a while inside of the European market . Think son ......


This is not the European market. This is the US market and Dexos 2 is new to this market. The TD Cruze is the only Chevrolet to be using it. Try to go find it in a auto store. And to correct you I have been driving a Semi for 28 years. I'm well diversed in the diesel world that is way I bought the car. So take the son stuff elsewhere. I'm having dealer problems not car problems DAD.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm debating about even taking my car in for the free service. I think I'm going to take a crack at doing things myself and having a buddy of mine who is a mechanic show me the ropes. Also another I noticed at truck stops there's no place to buy diesel except through truck. Which to me could be intimidating. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My dealership, Peppers Automotive in Paris, TN have serviced my vehicles for the past ten years and except for one minor issue several years ago, they've done a great job. I paid for the 24 month free service and I'm going to get it...period! If they don't do something to your liking, immediately call them on it at the dealership and get the service manager involved. Next, see the dealership manager and then the owner. If that doesn't fix the problem, call the GM hotline or go to their on-line contact site at: Lemon Law Concerns | Car Warranty Laws & Repairs | GM.com 

If that hasn't worked contact the better business bureau, and then get an attorney.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you lookup what the dexos 2 certification standards are , and any or all comperable lubricants for your Gm Diesel Engine . You are aware that dexos 2 is a recommendation right . Yeah some dealers really have they're hands full , and they are not keeping up to snuff.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

No complaints with my dealership here (Symdon, in Evansville, WI). They seemed eager to learn more about the car and took what I told them very seriously. They were not too sure about draining the fuel filter, so I just told them to leave it alone. This was my 2nd "free" service (I supply my own oil) and all went well. They were even happy to check out the steering "stick" issue that has been noted in many threads throughout Cruzetalk. Seems like only a few dealerships aren't "getting it" and that's all it takes to have current customers go elsewhere and potential new customers consider other brands much more seriously.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

brian v said:


> Did you lookup what the dexos 2 certification standards are , and any or all comperable lubricants for your Gm Diesel Engine . You are aware that dexos 2 is a recommendation right . Yeah some dealers really have they're hands full , and they are not keeping up to snuff.


For the second time its a dealer problem not a oil issue. They don't want to fool with the DEF in less the DIC says it needs filled. That's not what the service contract through GM says. Its says top off DEF at service. Understand where I'm coming from now. Yes I can go to the truckstop and fill it which I will be doing now, I'm giving people a heads up on the service neglect and hope people will get what there supposed to. Since your commenting on my post do you own a Diesel Cruze? If you put the wrong oil it will eventually clog the Diesel Particle filter. That's a high dollar repair that will come when its out of warranty. Its needs a low ash oil. The engine might run on other oils but what it puts out is not good on the Particle Filter.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

dexos2 Brands | GM


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Garandman said:


> dexos2 Brands | GM


Well aware of that site. But most of that is overseas. Internet purchase. You will not find any of that oil in a brick and motor auto parts store in Ohio. The only one that is close is Mobil1ESP 5w 40 at Pepboys. I've looked everyone up. Not going to pay Mercedes dealer price for oil.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gator, 

I am sorry to hear about your dealership visit. I would like to reach out to your dealership about these concerns. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Gator,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your dealership visit. I would like to reach out to your dealership about these concerns. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name.
> 
> ...


Thanks but no thanks. The car has been on the market since June of last year. The contract from Chevrolet say top off DEF at time of service. I shouldn't have to question there authority every time. They are clueless to the car and will remain clueless to it. The parts guy seems to know more about the car than the service dept. The car has 23000 miles on it now so taking it back for DEF only is not going to happen. I'm done with them and I will move on. If you want to get involved then tell Chevrolet to come out with a service contract that the dealership has that is geared to that car. Shouldn't say top off fluids and the tech just fills the washer bottle because DEF isn't mentioned.(when I checked in the car I specified fill DEF. when I picked the car up they said all fluids where topped off. Funny I sat and watched them do the service and they never even opened the trunk. Location where to fill the DEF . When I enquired about it they said they don't fill till the DIC says fill.) at that point I gave up.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Gator said:


> Thanks but no thanks.....
> When I enquired about it they said they don't fill till the DIC says fill.) at that point I gave up.


That's a poor policy. Do they expect you to wait until the low DEF warning comes on, then make an appointment between oil changes?:th_down:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Barefeet said:


> That's a poor policy. Do they expect you to wait until the low DEF warning comes on, then make an appointment between oil changes?:th_down:


And if the dealer is anything like mine (which I don't use) they won't even schedule you an appointment, they want you to drop the car there for the day. No thanks, I'll take my oil to Mr. Lube and drive in whenever and leave within an hour. I have no time for that nonsense.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you try different dealers? 2 or 3 problematic dealers is much more worrisome and tells a completely different tale than 1 bum dealer.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Gator said:


> Thanks but no thanks. The car has been on the market since June of last year. The contract from Chevrolet say top off DEF at time of service. I shouldn't have to question there authority every time. They are clueless to the car and will remain clueless to it. The parts guy seems to know more about the car than the service dept. The car has 23000 miles on it now so taking it back for DEF only is not going to happen. I'm done with them and I will move on. If you want to get involved then tell Chevrolet to come out with a service contract that the dealership has that is geared to that car. Shouldn't say top off fluids and the tech just fills the washer bottle because DEF isn't mentioned.(when I checked in the car I specified fill DEF. when I picked the car up they said all fluids where topped off. Funny I sat and watched them do the service and they never even opened the trunk. Location where to fill the DEF . When I enquired about it they said they don't fill till the DIC says fill.) at that point I gave up.


Stories like this remind me of LG. Awesome brand, awful customer service. For that reason I refuse to buy LG anymore because I don't want to be stuck with a virtually unsupported $500-$1000 item. Can't say GM is as bad, but service issues, compared to other brands, will cause customers to go elsewhere. Doesn't matter how good the product it. In GM's defense, these dealers are not owned by the company but this really doesn't make any difference to the customer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> I will be taking my little diesel elsewhere for service from now forward. Seems Chevrolet still can't get the service right. Every time I go to check the car in I get a run around that they know more than you do about the car.WRONG. I tell them it needs Dexos 2 oil and they will tell you they have been using it for years even though its only been here for this car only. Dexos 1 has been here for years. But the real burger is I say top of DEF fluid its part of the service. First one I walked them through the whole thing and I give them a benefit of doubt because the car is new to the market. 2nd service had the parts guy top it off because it wasn't done. There Idea of topping off fluids is windshield washer fluid only. 3rd service I topped it off at truckstop. This service I asked before the car was to go to the back top off DEF fluid. I was told the standard answer our techs know what to do. I'm sure they do but if it isn't on the work order there not going to do it. So Chevy either get your check in guys in line with this car or get a separate write up for it. And quit acting like your smarter than the customer because you check cars in for service. Well Im done with my rant I will move on. Just a shame the dealers are killing this car before it can take off.


I would be frustrated too. Unfortunately there are varyling levels of quality in service writers and dealership personnel. Wouldn't hurt to make a post about the dealer (name them - if you did, sorry, I missed the post) so others can avoid the hassle at that particular dealership. The internet can have power and it could possibly result in a change in the way the dealership handles their customers.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gator, 

I understand. Please let me know if you would like for me to locate another Chevrolet dealership in your area. Again, I do apologize for your service experience. If anyone is having service concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I've already made the move to do the service myself (7500 mi) because I just don't trust anybody with things I can do myself. First I would say I do this because dealer servicing is inconvenient for me, secondly I want to choose the oils and interval for my service. The oil change is simple on this car and there is already a lot of information on this in this forum. I switched over to Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 that you can find online and there are many choices other than Dexos II for oil. I did the same on my last Toyota that came with 2 year 24K mile free service, I never took it back and I never had a problem with the car after 80K, traded it in on the CTD.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Aside from purchasing online, has anyone found an actual store you can walk into and buy dexos 2 oil? I like to buy my own supplies beforehand and just pay for labor. Dealers like to charge big bucks for the oil and an oil change doesn't take too much time to do. Also this ensures I get the correct oil in my car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll put my $.02 in for our dealer Karl's Chevrolet in Ankeny. We've had nothing but great service from them. The salesman showed me where the DEF fluid was during the test drive and informed me it was something they would take care of for me when it came in for an oil change. They will also fill the car with oil I bring in or fill it with synthetic for the difference in cost over the normal fill. They have a few diesels on the lot and have sold some so I'm sure they are up to snuff on Dexos 2. Normally I am a DIY type, but I have to say their service department has been outstanding.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Aside from purchasing online, has anyone found an actual store you can walk into and buy dexos 2 oil? I like to buy my own supplies beforehand and just pay for labor. Dealers like to charge big bucks for the oil and an oil change doesn't take too much time to do. Also this ensures I get the correct oil in my car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've just ordered online, but that's because I wanted a very specific oil. I would imagine the Mobil 1 ESP would start to become more readily available in stores.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I think we're feeling the teething pains as a national franchise gets familiar with a niche product. This should get better when the Colorado diesel is being sold. Doesn't it also use a VM Motori engine? The Dexos II "mystery" to the service side of the house, should fade.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I think we're feeling the teething pains as a national franchise gets familiar with a niche product. This should get better when the Colorado diesel is being sold. Doesn't it also use a VM Motori engine? The Dexos II "mystery" to the service side of the house, should fade.


that's dodge. The Colorado will be a duramax. VM Motori was bought by Fiat that now owns Chrysler.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Also the Colorado and Canyon diesel will not be in the US till 2016.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> that's dodge. The Colorado will be a duramax. VM Motori was bought by Fiat that now owns Chrysler.


From my understanding, the "Duramax" going in the colorados has nothing in common with the Duramax in the full size trucks. They are just calling it a duramax.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Go to www.equipmentworld.com and go to right of page where it says Colorado and Canyon duramax engine. It could be another engine but it say to be part of the duramax family built in Thailand.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

DieselMan33 said:


> From my understanding, the "Duramax" going in the colorados has nothing in common with the Duramax in the full size trucks. They are just calling it a duramax.


Just like the Ecotec V8 in the new Silverado has absolutely nothing to do with the Ecotec 1.4L in the Cruze. Just branding.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Just like the Ecotec V8 in the new Silverado has absolutely nothing to do with the Ecotec 1.4L in the Cruze. Just branding.


I thought Eco tec stood for economy technology for fuel economy. Had nothing to do with engine brand. Ford even uses that term.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Effectively, it sounds like 3 diesel variants could be coming to Chevy service centers in 2016 ... the old Duramax, the Thai "duramax", and Cruze diesels. This probably will create some separation in skill between dealers. If you live in a large city, you'll want to sniff out the one most familiar with diesels instead of going to the closest one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. I didn't realize Thiland had a vehicle manufacturing presence. I just recently learned the new Mitsubishi Mirage is made in Thiland.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

What I was told from the dealer I bought my CTD from, is the free service is all regular items for 2 years (not just DEF, other fluids too should be topped off).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> What I was told from the dealer I bought my CTD from, is the free service is all regular items for 2 years (not just DEF, other fluids too should be topped off).


Come to think of it, I have never had to add windshield washer fluid to my car, so I am guessing the dealer topped it up. But then again I have 47K miles now and still haven't had to add any... And yes I use it all the time.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

You can walk into the Chevy dealer and buy your Dexos II oil and don't forget to buy a filter too, you won't find a aftermarket filter for a few years. Chevy sells the original filters for around 15 bucks each.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Gator said:


> I thought Eco tec stood for economy technology for fuel economy. Had nothing to do with engine brand. Ford even uses that term.


The term "eco" is just a buzzword short for economy. Most brands use the eco term in some form or another because fuel economy is the hip thing nowadays. Nobody can trademark "eco" because it is so common. However, "EcoTec" is a GM engine brand much the same as Vortec was the GM engine brand in their trucks. Ford's "EcoBoost" is a branded engine name to them. Ford's diesel has always been branded the Powerstroke regardless of who actually made it. Dodge has had the Hemi. Etc. Etc. Etc.

Much the same, Duramax is just a brand, and the 2.8L Thai Duramax probably has almost zero commonality with the 6.6L Duramax (built in the U.S.) other than the fact they both are internal combustion piston engines that burn diesel fuel. It's just branding.

I'm thinking when people look at trucks, GM wants people to think of Duramax since it implies strong and durable rather than the EcoTec name associated with mostly cars. Then again, they dumped Vortec branding for EcoTec branding in their new gasoline trucks, so what do I know.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I always thought the "Eco" stood for "Ecological". As in green tech / hybrid etc.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I always thought the "Eco" stood for "Ecological". As in green tech / hybrid etc.


You're probably right there.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

After 3 months of owning my CTD I recieved a letter today frommy dealer with my name and VIN that had a maintenace coupon for the 2 year program. In it it say's "Chevy includes: Oil Changes, Oil Filter Changes, Tire Rotations, and 27 point inspections in accordance to your vehicle's recommended maintenance schedule and Oil Life Monitoring system for up to 2 years or 24K miles". This is word for word taken from my dealers letter to sent to me. I wonder if we are all supposed to get this from the selling dealer and some people are not getting one. I never saw any other written information and it was not on my window sticker either.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

warloc said:


> After 3 months of owning my CTD I recieved a letter today frommy dealer with my name and VIN that had a maintenace coupon for the 2 year program. In it it say's "Chevy includes: Oil Changes, Oil Filter Changes, Tire Rotations, and 27 point inspections in accordance to your vehicle's recommended maintenance schedule and Oil Life Monitoring system for up to 2 years or 24K miles". This is word for word taken from my dealers letter to sent to me. I wonder if we are all supposed to get this from the selling dealer and some people are not getting one. I never saw any other written information and it was not on my window sticker either.


Perhaps it's a new thing to have something to show if service departments aren't getting the message of what they're supposed to provide.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Perhaps it's a new thing to have something to show if service departments aren't getting the message of what they're supposed to provide.


Is this a Canada letter. It doesn't mention topping off DEF. That is part of the service agreement in the US.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

The car was bought in California first of Dec 2013.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

"What we got here, is a lack of 'cumication."


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> "What we got here, is a lack of 'cumication."


Cool hand luke!  I got a similar letting from my purchasing dealership as well.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

DrKlahn said:


> I'll put my $.02 in for our dealer Karl's Chevrolet in Ankeny. We've had nothing but great service from them. The salesman showed me where the DEF fluid was during the test drive and informed me it was something they would take care of for me when it came in for an oil change. They will also fill the car with oil I bring in or fill it with synthetic for the difference in cost over the normal fill. They have a few diesels on the lot and have sold some so I'm sure they are up to snuff on Dexos 2. Normally I am a DIY type, but I have to say their service department has been outstanding.


I bought my Diesel from Karl's back in September. I think it was one of the first ones they sold, since it was the only one on their lot at that time, and it had been dealer-traded from the Twin Cities area. In spite of that, the salesman and delivery specialist both knew the car inside and out - very impressive. They're over 2 hours from where I live, but it was about the only Diesel available in the NW quarter of Iowa at that time. I wish it wasn't so far, because I would definitely visit them for service. I'm working with a local dealer for these first 4 service visits, then I'll probably switch over to doing the work myself.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting there are some window stickers don't have that and some do.


----------

